# knight muzzle loader mk-85 breech tool needes



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bought a knight muzzle loader used didnt get a breech removal tool with it ... jist wanting to se if anyone has an extra one or one not needed theyd be willing to let go if so pleasee. Let me know asap thanks ..... david @8502818006


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*M-85*

Try escambia river gun club , bp club and range , maybe borrow. Is it 209 ignition or caps? Maxfold. . Where you located at ?


----------

